# Assurance vol sur MacBook pro



## Ipod (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour. 
Je vais bientôt acquérir un MacBook pro 15' que je souhaite assurer étant à la fac. Je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu un connais une assurance fiable contre le vol pour un produit de ce type. 
J'ai vu que la FNAC en à une à 9/ mois mais je pense qu elle n est disponible que pour l achat d un ordinateur de la FNAC, hors je vais l acheter à l Apple store. 
Pourriez vous me guider svp ?

Merci a tous


----------



## boddy (4 Septembre 2012)

Ipod a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Je vais bientôt acquérir un MacBook pro 15' que je souhaite assurer étant à la fac. Je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu un connais une assurance fiable contre le vol pour un produit de ce type.
> J'ai vu que la FNAC en à une à 9/ mois mais je pense qu elle n est disponible que pour l achat d un ordinateur de la FNAC, hors je vais l acheter à l Apple store.
> Pourriez vous me guider svp ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Pourquoi payer 9  à la FNAC alors que ton assurance habitation est faite pour ça, entre autre, puisque tu es assuré pour le vol ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourquoi payer 9  à la FNAC alors que ton assurance habitation est faite pour ça, entre autre, puisque tu es assuré pour le vol ?


 

Sauf que ça ne s'appliquera sans doute QUE si le portable est volé dans l'habitation  assurée (et sous réserve que les ordinateurs portables ne soient pas explicitement exclus par l'assurance sauf à démontrer qu'ils étaient bien attachés par un cable anti-vol)

En cas de vol hors de l'habitation, l'assurance habitation ne fonctionnera pas


----------



## boddy (4 Septembre 2012)

Exact.
Mais en cas de vol hors de l'habitation, personne ne remboursera parce que ce sera considéré comme de la négligence : vol dans une voiture ou ailleurs = nada.


----------



## Ipod (4 Septembre 2012)

Non, exemple vol avec agression ou vol à la tire sont pris en compte par l assurance FNAC.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Septembre 2012)

De toute façon, *lire* le contrat avant de signer quoi que ce soit. Et lire *tout* le contrat, même les petits caractères.

C'est vrai que c'est ch*ant, mais c'est le seul moyen d'être sûr des garanties prises en compte.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2012)

La bonne assurance c'est :

1 - Activer la protection Open Firmware ou EFI de son portable
2 - Enregistrer la machine avec son compte Apple dans iCloud

En cas de vol on localise la machine depuis n'importe quel ordi depuis ce site et on peut la verrouiller à distance

Le tout étant gratuit


----------



## subsole (4 Septembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La bonne assurance c'est :
> 
> 1 - Activer la protection Open Firmware ou EFI de son portable
> 2 - Enregistrer la machine avec son compte Apple dans iCloud
> ...


 Pfffff, le Mac ne rentre pas tout seul à la maison !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Pfffff, le Mac ne rentre pas tout seul à la maison !!!


Non mais une fois localisé une descente avec quelques potes munis de battes de Baseball et il sera vite à la maison


----------



## Ipod (4 Septembre 2012)

Merci de vos réponses. Mais les assurances en cas de vol prennent aussi en compte la casse ou la perte accidentel. Ainsi pour la casse, la localisation de m aide pas.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2012)

Ipod a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses. Mais les assurances en cas de vol prennent aussi en compte la casse ou la perte accidentel. Ainsi pour la casse, la localisation de m aide pas.


En effet mais pour cela c'est comme pour tout objet important faut en prendre soin&#8230; 

Une bonne sacoche de protection et éviter l'utilisation à proximité de liquides renversables dessus&#8230;

9 euros/mois c'est tout de même 108&#8364; par an&#8230; :mouais:

Par contre pour la perte accidentelle la localisation sera fonctionnelle&#8230;


----------



## Ipod (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui je suis d accord avec toi. Fin bon j préfère être rassuré en ayant une assurance au cas ou c'est surtout le vol et la localisation résout pas grand chose. Apparemment, il n'y a pas beaucoup d assurance aux vues de vos réponses


----------



## t-bo (4 Septembre 2012)

N'espérez pas retrouver un portable volé. Les voleurs n'en font pas la collection, ils les revendent aussi sec.

Donc même si vous le localisez, ca va être dur de convaincre une personne qui a "effectivement" acheter ce portable à une autre personne, de vous le rendre.

Sans compter que la localisation n'est pas précise au point de déterminer l'étage et la porte de l'habitant. Il faudrait au mieux tomber sur une maison dans un large quartier. :mouais:

Le mieux reste l'assurance qui vous indménisera, et pour les données bah en tant que personne intelligente vous avez fait des sauvegardes. Et si on vous a aussi volé le disque dur de sauvegarde, bah en tout que personne très intelligente vous avez également externalisé vos sauvegardes : Ex: le cloud.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2012)

t-bo a dit:


> Donc même si vous le localisez, ca va être dur de convaincre une personne qui a "effectivement" acheter ce portable à une autre personne, de vous le rendre.


Cette personne est coupable de recel à l'insu de son plein gré et au regard de la loi c'est puni autant que le vol !!! S'il n'y avait pas de receleurs potentiels y'aurait pas de voleurs

Et c'est bien ainsi :mouais:


----------



## Ipod (6 Septembre 2012)

Je vous remercie. J ai trouve une assurance qui semble fiable : assure mobile  Si vous avez des infos sur cette dernière n hésitez pas à me les communiquer. Merci


----------

